# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  TQ-em có một vài thứ nho nhỏ xinh xinh muốn bán

## hungson1986

MS1-dao phay ngón hợp kim Phi 2 mm , chiều sâu cắt 4 mm , cán dao 6 mm ,tông dao 38 mm (có gạch bác Nam cnc )
Ms2-dao phay ngón hợp kim Phi 3 mm , chiều sâu cắt 12 mm , cán dao 6 mm ,tông dao 38 mm (có gạch bác Nam cnc )
Ms3-dao tiện lỗ hơp kim cnc .tổng dài như hình ,tiện được phi nhỏ nhất 5 mm .giá 200k không bao ship nhe các bác
điện thoại em cùi bắt chụp ảnh không được nét ,gửi bài cũng lâu nên từ từ em up

----------

mtsy2009

----------


## hungson1986

em nó đến từ đất nước chuyên JAV .em bán 1000k

----------


## hungson1986

mũi phay hợp kim em không biết xuất xứ ,em mua từ 1 công ty bên taiwan .không biết của anh tập hay cô maria ozawa
Tất cả mũi phay cua em đều new và 2 me nhé các bác
mũi phi 3 mm , chiều sâu cắt 2 mm .cán dao 6 mm ,tổng đạo 38 mm
mũi phi 3.05 mm , chiều sâu cắt 6 mm .cán dao 6 mm ,tổng đạo 38 mm
mũi phi 4.8 mm , chiều sâu cắt 6 mm .cán dao 6 mm ,tổng đạo 38 mm
mũi phi 2 mm , chiều sâu cắt 2.5 mm .cán dao 6 mm ,tổng đạo 38 mm
mũi phi 1 mm , chiều sâu cắt 2.5 mm .cán dao 6 mm ,tổng đạo 38 mm
mũi phi 2 mm , chiều sâu cắt 0.8 mm -góc vát 10 độ .cán dao 6 mm ,tổng đạo 38 mm 
em bán 60 k trên cái

----------


## hungson1986

mai em up tiếp

----------


## Nam CNC

đã test với đồng thau em đang chạy , rất ngon cho spindle high speed ... , nhôm cắt rất ok , dòng dao này dành cho loại high speed nên 24Krpm là vô tư , me dao mài cực bén.

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi, ch mình lấy 5 con 3ly cắt 12ly nhé

----------


## hungson1986

> Hi, ch mình lấy 5 con 3ly cắt 12ly nhé


Có 70 cái bác nam cnc bác đổ bê tông hết rồi ah

----------


## Totdo

Lấy ba con dao mũi 1mm, hai con mũi 4.8mm

Minh O935417382

----------


## hungson1986

> Lấy ba con dao mũi 1mm, hai con mũi 4.8mm
> 
> Minh O935417382


Như đã gọi cho bác ,tặng kèm bác thêm 5 pcs mũi 1 mm hàng mới 95 %

----------

Totdo

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> đã test với đồng thau em đang chạy , rất ngon cho spindle high speed ... , nhôm cắt rất ok , dòng dao này dành cho loại high speed nên 24Krpm là vô tư , me dao mài cực bén.


Anh Nam chia sẻ lại cho đàn em một ít với ạ. Anh ôm bom cảm tử một mình vậy nguy hiểm ạ. :-)

----------


## Totdo

> Như đã gọi cho bác ,tặng kèm bác thêm 5 pcs mũi 1 mm hàng mới 95 %


Thanks bác chủ

----------


## hungson1986

Đây điện đài 2.5 m ,thông số như hình ,vật liệu là nhôm chịu lực .em không biết giá bác nào trả giá ưng ưng em bán .

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Mũi 2 với 3 còn không bác . Cho xin số đt . Nhắn mình 09787885OO. Mua về vài em thay cho máy phay chìa khóa

----------


## hungson1986

> Mũi 2 với 3 còn không bác . Cho xin số đt . Nhắn mình 09787885OO. Mua về vài em thay cho máy phay chìa khóa


Da hàng mới em có tầm 500 cái .

----------


## Nam CNC

dao 3mm cắt được 12 mm , nếu có chỉ cần để em 10 con , còn lại cứ bán cho anh em khác nha , do mình có máy mài dao nên mài thân 1 xíu là có con dao cắt được 12mm liền , do không chạy chế độ HSM nên không quan tâm lắm đến me dao dài.

----------


## hungson1986

> Hi, ch mình lấy 5 con 3ly cắt 12ly nhé


Vâng bác thuhanoi lấy 5 pcs 3x12 ,em tặng kèm 5 pcs ,bác thích lấy mũi 1 mm hay 2mm .hàng tặng là hàng cũ nhé bác 95% thôi

----------


## thuhanoi

Như vậy mình 5 cái nhé

----------


## khangscc

Em lấy 4cái 3x12 + 2 cái 2x2.5 + 2 cái 1x2.5 nhé, inbox số đt 0907579870 nhé

----------


## hungson1986

> Em lấy 4cái 3x12 + 2 cái 2x2.5 + 2 cái 1x2.5 nhé, inbox số đt 0907579870 nhé


Tặng kèm bác 8 mũi cũ 95% ,bác thích mũi 1 mm hay 2 mm

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Cho em 5 con 3x12 luôn nha bác. Bác nhắn tin qua sdt em stk của bác em chuyển tiền luôn ạ. Thanks bác.

----------


## hungson1986

> Cho em 5 con 3x12 luôn nha bác. Bác nhắn tin qua sdt em stk của bác em chuyển tiền luôn ạ. Thanks bác.


3x12 hàng mới khả năng em hết rồi ,tối em về k tra rồi em báo bác

----------


## thuhanoi

> Vâng bác thuhanoi lấy 5 pcs 3x12 ,em tặng kèm 5 pcs ,bác thích lấy mũi 1 mm hay 2mm .hàng tặng là hàng cũ nhé bác 95% thôi


Bác IB cho stk và tổng $ nhá / cho mình xin quà tặng 2 loại đi

----------


## hungson1986

> Bác IB cho stk và tổng $ nhá / cho mình xin quà tặng 2 loại đi


Như đã inbox cho bác

----------


## khangscc

> Tặng kèm bác 8 mũi cũ 95% ,bác thích mũi 1 mm hay 2 mm


Mũi 2 vs 1 đi

----------


## hungson1986

> Mũi 2 vs 1 đi


4 mũi phi 1 - 4 mũi phi 2 nhé bác

----------


## khangscc

> 4 mũi phi 1 - 4 mũi phi nhé bác


Oke bác chủ :Smile:

----------


## hungson1986

Cóc đạp không bác nào yêu em nó , mai em cho lên sàn cho nó rực rỡ

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Bác xem giúp em còn dao 3mm chiều dài cắt 12 cán 6 li ko ạ.

----------


## hungson1986

> Bác xem giúp em còn dao 3mm chiều dài cắt 12 cán 6 li ko ạ.


Em còn đúng 10 pcs mới các bác khác đặt gạch hết rồi .bác có lấy hàng cũ me cắt vận sáng bóng không ah .15 k trên 1 cái

----------


## hungson1986

Bác xem thế nào

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

15k/cái thì bác để em 10 con nhé. Bác có dao 6ly không gửi em 5 con luôn ạ.

----------


## hungson1986

> 15k/cái thì bác để em 10 con nhé. Bác có dao 6ly không gửi em 5 con luôn ạ.


3x6 ah bác .em không hiểu dao phi 6 hay me cắt sâu 6

----------


## thuhanoi

> Em còn đúng 10 pcs mới các bác khác đặt gạch hết rồi .bác có lấy hàng cũ me cắt vận sáng bóng không ah .15 k trên 1 cái


Thêm cho mình 10 cái loại này nữa nhé

----------


## hungson1986

> Thêm cho mình 10 cái loại này nữa nhé


Hàng cũ vẫn còn ,em k tra me cắt con ok thì em báo bác nhe

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> 3x6 ah bác .em không hiểu dao phi 6 hay me cắt sâu 6


Ý em là mũi dao phi 6 và cán 6 luôn ak bác.

----------


## hungson1986

> Ý em là mũi dao phi 6 và cán 6 luôn ak bác.


Chỉ có mũi 4.8 cán 6 là to nhất thôi bác

----------


## thuhanoi

Dao cứng gứm 

Nhôm dày 2mm, spin 24K, sp 880 cày qua 1 phát nhôm chảy nước mà không gãy  :Big Grin:

----------


## hungson1986

> Dao cứng gứm 
> 
> Nhôm dày 2mm, spin 24K, sp 880 cày qua 1 phát nhôm chảy nước mà không gãy


Đấy là dao 3x12 đấy bác .gặp mấy em chiều sâu cắt ngắn thì còn cúng hơn

----------


## hungson1986

Mua 1 hộp 10 mũi em giảm còn 50 k trên 1 mũi 
Dao phi 1x2.5x6x38 em còn 100 cái 
Dao phi 2x2.5x6x38 em còn 100 cái
 Dao phi 3.05x6x6x38 em còn 50 cái
Dao phi 4.8x6x6x38 em còn 50 cái 
Bác nào ôm hết dùm em sẽ có giá ưu đãi

----------


## tranhung123456

> Mua 1 hộp 10 mũi em giảm còn 50 k trên 1 mũi 
> Dao phi 1x2.5x6x38 em còn 100 cái 
> Dao phi 2x2.5x6x38 em còn 100 cái
>  Dao phi 3.05x6x6x38 em còn 50 cái
> Dao phi 4.8x6x6x38 em còn 50 cái 
> Bác nào ôm hết dùm em sẽ có giá ưu đãi


cho xin số di động hoặc zalo
inbox tớ lấy 5 Dao phi 2x2.5x6x38 và 5 cái Dao phi 1x2.5x6x38 cho stk & tổng giá

----------


## hungson1986

> cho xin số di động hoặc zalo
> inbox tớ lấy 5 Dao phi 2x2.5x6x38 và 5 cái Dao phi 1x2.5x6x38 cho stk & tổng giá


Em đã gửi inbox cho bác 
Thanks bác

----------


## khangscc

Đã nhận hàng nhe bác chủ, đánh giá sơ bộ hàng đẹp, me bén chưa cắt thử. Mai em ck cho bác chủ

----------


## minhhung999

bác còn dao phi3, cán 6, chiều sâu cắt dài 12 ko? mình lấy 5 cây
inbox mình 0985.95.91.90

----------


## hungson1986

> bác còn dao phi3, cán 6, chiều sâu cắt dài 12 ko? mình lấy 5 cây
> inbox mình 0985.95.91.90


Dạ hết rồi bác .chỉ còn loại 3.05 cán 6 chiều sâu cắt 6 thôi bác

----------


## haki

để e 5 mũi 3.05 cán 6 chiều sâu cắt 6 nhé bác

liên hệ e sdt 0943352986 . thank bác

----------


## hungson1986

> để e 5 mũi 3.05 cán 6 chiều sâu cắt 6 nhé bác
> 
> liên hệ e sdt 0943352986 . thank bác


Như đã inbox cho bác nhé

----------


## hungson1986

Em đại thanh lý 300 mũi phay .giá 35k 1 cái .giá quá rẻ nên em không xé lẻ nhé .

----------


## hungson1986

Em đã gửi hàng cho bác 090xxxx986 
Thanks bác đã ủng hộ em

----------


## minhhung999

Inbox giùm 5 dao 1mm. 0985959190
Bác cho sdt để ae tiện liên lạc

----------


## hungson1986

Anh nam xem có ok không

----------


## Nam CNC

me dao này mài ok.... mua nhiều tiền lắm rồi, cho trả chậm không ?

----------


## hoahong102

5 cái MS1-dao phay ngón hợp kim Phi 2 mm , chiều sâu cắt 4 mm
5 cái Ms2-dao phay ngón hợp kim Phi 3 mm , chiều sâu cắt 12 mm
còn ko bạn

----------


## hungson1986

> 5 cái MS1-dao phay ngón hợp kim Phi 2 mm , chiều sâu cắt 4 mm
> 5 cái Ms2-dao phay ngón hợp kim Phi 3 mm , chiều sâu cắt 12 mm
> còn ko bạn


Hai loại này em không có nhé bác .em chỉ có loại 2x2.5x6x38 với 3.05x6x6x38 
Thanks bác

----------


## hungson1986

> me dao này mài ok.... mua nhiều tiền lắm rồi, cho trả chậm không ?


Hehe em tính kiếm anh tiền dài dài mà

----------


## toanho

Đã CK rồi bạn xác nhận giúp nhé

----------


## hungson1986

Em đã gửi hàng cho các bác rồi ạ
Thanks các bác đã ủng hộ em

----------


## toanho

Đã nhận hàng rồi nhé bác. Cảm ơn nhé. Mấy  dao cũ bác xếp phía sau phải không ?

----------


## hungson1986

> Đã nhận hàng rồi nhé bác. Cảm ơn nhé. Mấy  dao cũ bác xếp phía sau phải không ?


Dao me bén đẹp không tỳ vết là dao mới hihi .dao me bình thường là dao cũ 
Thanks bác đã ủng hộ em

----------


## minhhung999

Đã nhận dc hàng nhe bác chủ. Tks bác chủ rất nhiệt tình

----------


## hungson1986

Em Có vài kg mũi 1 và 2mm can 6 mm. Giá 500k trên 1 kg

----------


## maxx.side

Cái đồng hồ là sao thế, có bán ko, inbox giá luôn  :Big Grin:

----------


## hungson1986

Anh nam xem có OK không

----------


## thuhanoi

> Anh nam xem có OK không


Nếu còn mình dăng ký 1 cây nhé

----------


## legiao

Còn cây 150mm kg bác để cho cây

----------


## Nam CNC

cây này bác chủ post lên cho em xem trước , em rất ham , nhưng thấy mình có cây 150 rồi nên cây này anh thuhanoi thích thì cứ nhích ạ , cũng công khai giá bác chủ tính bán cho em là 2500K , em thấy cũng hợp lý , thích nhất là cái ngàm hợp kim , vạch dấu vô tư khỏi lo.... ai hay làm máy thì cứ tiến tới nhé.

----------


## thuhanoi

> cây này bác chủ post lên cho em xem trước , em rất ham , nhưng thấy mình có cây 150 rồi nên cây này anh thuhanoi thích thì cứ nhích ạ , cũng công khai giá bác chủ tính bán cho em là 2500K , em thấy cũng hợp lý , thích nhất là cái ngàm hợp kim , vạch dấu vô tư khỏi lo.... ai hay làm máy thì cứ tiến tới nhé.


Hi, vượt tầm đạn rồi, để đầu tư món kiếm ra tiền đã, sưu tập sau nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## CBNN

cây thước bác để cho em nhé , đang cần cây vạch dấu gâu gấu !

----------


## Nam CNC

chú CBNN là đệ của tui , tui xúi nó mua đó , nhớ tặng món qua khuyến mãi kèm theo nha hehehe.

----------

CBNN, hungson1986

----------


## hungson1986

OK anh. Đã nhận gạch của bác CBNN

----------

CBNN

----------


## hungson1986

D3x12x6x38l em có 50 cái. Giá 50k 1 cái 
D2x12x6x38l em có 50 cái.  Giá 50k 1 cái 
Thanks các bác

----------


## hungson1986

D3.05x6x6x38l em còn 50 cái 
D2x2.5x6x38 em còn 50 cái 
D3x2x6x38 em còn 50 cái 
D4.8x6x6x38 em còn 50 cái 
D1x2x6x38 em còn 100 cái 
Tất cả đồng giá 50k trên cái

----------


## hungson1986

Dao D3x12x6x38 em còn 20 cái nhé các bác

----------


## hungson1986

Up lên cho bác nào cần

----------


## hoahong102

giảm giá đi mình mua thử 1 ít

----------


## duytrungcdt

> em nó đến từ đất nước chuyên JAV .em bán 1000k


cái này còn ko bác ib em nhé
trung 0976023322
thanks

----------


## Nam CNC

dao 3x12x38 cán 6 còn 20 cây anh lấy hết nhé.

----------

hungson1986

----------


## saudau

Dao 2x12x38 còn ko bác chủ?

----------

hungson1986

----------


## hungson1986

> Dao 2x12x38 còn ko bác chủ?


vẫn còn nhé bác

----------


## hoahong102

sao không thấy xác nhận tin nhắn ông ơi

----------


## hungson1986

> sao không thấy xác nhận tin nhắn ông ơi


em gửi tin nhắn cho bác rồi mà

----------


## hoahong102

D4= 5
D3 x12 =5
d2x12=5
bác inbox tk với dthoai, ko có dthoai ko hỏi gì dc

----------

hungson1986

----------


## hungson1986

> D4= 5
> D3 x12 =5
> d2x12=5
> bác inbox tk với dthoai, ko có dthoai ko hỏi gì dc


không gửi đựoc tin nhắn cho bác là sao nhỉ .bác cho em xin số ĐT em liên hệ với bác 
Thanks bác

----------


## hungson1986

Em lại có 50pcs mũi phay hợp kim 3x12x6x38 phục vụ các bác ngày tết

----------


## GOHOME

> Em lại có 50pcs mũi phay hợp kim 3x12x6x38 phục vụ các bác ngày tết


Lấy 10 mũi để tập phay , bác chủ cho cái số dt .

----------


## saudau

Bác chủ ới, bác inbox dùm cái số Tk nha bác, lỡ NH nó nghỉ tết, mình nợ bác 2 năm kỳ lắm ak. Thanks!

----------


## hungson1986

Đầu xuân năm mới bác nào mở hàng em để 40k trên 1pcs bao ship mọi miền tổ quốc

----------


## GOHOME

> Đầu xuân năm mới bác nào mở hàng em để 40k trên 1pcs bao ship mọi miền tổ quốc


10 mũi phay hợp kim 3x12x6x38 + 5mũi phay hợp kim 2x12x6x38 , hehe ra tiền đầu năm .

----------

hungson1986

----------


## GOHOME

Bác xem có mũi nào khắc mấy chử số này không .

----------


## hungson1986

Thanks bác

----------


## hungson1986

> Bác xem có mũi nào khắc mấy chử số này không .


Mũi nhỏ nhất em có là 1mm bác xem đường dao chạy nhỏ nhất là bao nhiêu

----------


## GOHOME

> Mũi nhỏ nhất em có là 1mm bác xem đường dao chạy nhỏ nhất là bao nhiêu


1/2 cái màu đỏ bác à !

----------


## hungson1986

> 1/2 cái màu đỏ bác à !


Nếu bác khắc trên gỗ bác dùng mũi khoan chạy lát mỏng vẫn ok. Em dùng mũi khoan chạy 0.4mm trên meka khắc sau 8mm vẫn ok chỉ là mất thời gian thôi

----------

GOHOME

----------


## Nam CNC

chạy cái dấu đồng này là nghề của tui , làm gì có cái dao nhỏ chạy chữ nhỏ , vậy em chạy cả cái chữ tầm 0.6mm , khoảng hở tầm 0.1mm vậy tìm đâu ra dao nhỏ 0.1mm mà chạy . Cứ lấy mấy con dao điêu khắc gỗ ra mà chạy , hay mua đúng con dao côn khắc kim loại mà chạy.

Chịu khó nghiên cứu phần mềm Type3 hay artcam là biết cái cách đi dao liền , khi dùng dao côn nó sẽ tự hiểu nét nhỏ đi cạn , nét to đi sâu , còn sâu bao nhiêu có thể tự giới hạn lại được. 

Trộm nghĩ là cái cần câu cơm nên không thể chia sẽ nhiều hơn , mong ae thông cảm.

----------

GOHOME, hungson1986

----------


## ngocpham

Ngoài ra còn có Alphacam nữa cũng chuyên chạy mấy khuôn đồng. Mấy dao côn này thường phải tự mài với góc độ theo ý mình. Em chỉ biết nói vậy thôi anh GOHOME chứ ko biết mài dao đâu
Anh cứ sắm cái máy mài dao rồi kiếm bác NamCNC là OK thôi

----------

GOHOME

----------


## GOHOME

Cái mẩu đồng dùng minh họa thôi chứ thật ra là khắc vào nhôm làm mặt máy cho amplifier , nếu khắc cạn quá không vô mực được . Chắc phải khăn gói đi học mài dao rồi !

----------


## Nam CNC

dao mua bên ngoài là dư chạy luôn khỏi lo , ngày trước mài là do không có bán thôi còn bây giờ mấy anh china bán rẻ quá nên mài chi cho mệt.

Dao 30 độ 0.2 hay 30 0.1 là vô tư , dao 60 độ 0.1 hay 0.2 vẫn chạy tốt , thậm chí dao V bit 90 độ vẫn chạy mấy chữ trên mặt nhôm vẫn rất ok . Chỉ cần khai báo đúng góc độ dao , mũi dao là chữ chạy ra chuẩn nhất , chạy cái món này cực kì đơn giản.

----------

Gamo, GOHOME, tiinicat

----------


## zinken2

gia công tấm kl màu tấm mỏng (nhất là nhôm) đau đầu nhất là xử lý mặt phẳng tấm chứ ko phải là dao cụ và chế độ chạy các cụ ạ. Khắc chữ nhỏ kt tầm dưới 1mm nét cỡ 0.3 mặt phẳng chỉ cần vênh 0.3 là ko ổn rồi. nhiều khi phải lấy z cục bộ theo vùng. (p/s: mặt bàn máy coi như đã phẳng rồi nhé, vấn đề mấu chốt là gá kẹp, có cao thủ nào có cách xử lý kiểu bàn từ với kim loại mầu mách em với - ở đây ko kể tới việc hút chân ko và dán keo nhé)
thank

----------


## hungson1986

> gia công tấm kl màu tấm mỏng (nhất là nhôm) đau đầu nhất là xử lý mặt phẳng tấm chứ ko phải là dao cụ và chế độ chạy các cụ ạ. Khắc chữ nhỏ kt tầm dưới 1mm nét cỡ 0.3 mặt phẳng chỉ cần vênh 0.3 là ko ổn rồi. nhiều khi phải lấy z cục bộ theo vùng. (p/s: mặt bàn máy coi như đã phẳng rồi nhé, vấn đề mấu chốt là gá kẹp, có cao thủ nào có cách xử lý kiểu bàn từ với kim loại mầu mách em với - ở đây ko kể tới việc hút chân ko và dán keo nhé)
> thank


Bác độ luôn con bàn hút chân không thì khỏi phải lo phôi mỏng. Độ chính xác lại cao

----------


## Gamo

Bác có cái tấm silicon giác hút của nó hem? Em google hoài mà ko ra

Bàn hút dạng bàn cờ thì ok, nhưng nếu tấm phôi ko phẳng thì hơi khó dùng à nha

----------


## Nam CNC

Làm gì có tấm silicon giác hút siêu nhỏ như thế .... gamo nghe lời tao chạy 1 tấm nhôm phẳng , dùng dao cầu 6mm khoan cho nó các chỏm cầu hết tấm nhôm đó , sau đó dùng mũi khoan nhỏ khoan xuyên tấm , rồi dùng tấm silicon 0.5mm hay mỏng nhất có thể làm lớp đệm giữa , khi có chân không , tấm silcon bị hút giãn ra thế là nó tạo giác hút thôi , lủng giác nào thì bỏ giác đó , còn các giác còn lại hút tiếp , do có tấm đệm mà nó đâu có rách đi nên lực hút chân không đâu có ảnh hường , nguyên lí nó vậy đó.


mà nhôm nó cũng láng phẳng nhé , nó mà xù xì là bó chim.


cách gá tấm nhôm mỏng chỉ có duy nhất 1 phương pháp keo hay chân không thôi anh zinken , còn không thì anh mua bộ tì mặt khi gia công giống như phay mạch in thì may ra giải quyết được.

----------

Gamo, maxx.side, nhatson, saudau

----------


## Gamo

Hohoho.... sao tự nhiên mày thông minh đẹp giai dễ sợ lun... nghĩ ra giải pháp hơi bị hay

----------


## CKD

Sao nghe mùi gió của ckd ở đây vậy ta.

----------


## zinken2

thank các bác chỉ giáo.
bàn hút chân ko, máy hút cũng đã có nhưng ko dùng được vì mình gia công có tưới nguội và ngoài khắc còn cả cắt nữa, khi đó mạt nhôm chui vào lỗ hút nhiều khi tắc (lỗ bàn hút của mình là ma trận lỗ, d chỉ có 0.8mm ) chưa thử nhưng đã thấy ko ổn.
hiện tại đang tạm áp dụng hệ tỳ bi quanh dao, nhưng mỗi lần thay dao hay gãy dao cũng mất việc lắm.
Các bác nghĩ hộ nếu có 1 máy nén áp cao cấp khí qua 4 lỗ trên 1 cái vòng thổi ép phôi xuống mặt bàn có ổn ko nhỉ ( thay vì vòng chứa bi tỳ ép phôi thì dùng khí ép, khi đó sẽ linh hoạt hơn nhiều) cái lo ngại là ko hiểu để ép như vậy áp lực cần bao nhiêu và nguồn nuôi...
thank

----------


## vietnamcnc

Gà mỡ mà nghe Ròm xúi bậy thì thành vật thí nghiệm.

Giải pháp vẫn là băng keo 2 mặt.

Nếu làm xong tháo ra không được thì dắt tui đi nhậu tui chỉ cho.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Huhu... băng keo nào chịu nổi hả anh? 502 thì ok, nhưng sử dụng phiền quá

Bàn chân ko thì ok, nhưng cái lớp đệm cao su làm nó hết chính xác

----------


## duonghoang

--- Ko thì bác có thể gá chặt một tí (dùng keo 2 mặt hoặc 502 gì đó) rồi phả lớp mặt cho nó phẳng, sau đó thì khắc.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Phay pcb thì ko phả mặt được Hoàng ơi...

Thật ra thì bấy lâu nay vẫn nẹp 4 cạnh nhưng thấy pp dùng vacuum pads có vẻ nhanh gọn. Mình làm 1-2 cái còn siêng, làm vài chục cái là làm biếng nẹp rùi

----------


## MinhPT

> thank các bác chỉ giáo.
> bàn hút chân ko, máy hút cũng đã có nhưng ko dùng được vì mình gia công có tưới nguội và ngoài khắc còn cả cắt nữa, khi đó mạt nhôm chui vào lỗ hút nhiều khi tắc (lỗ bàn hút của mình là ma trận lỗ, d chỉ có 0.8mm ) chưa thử nhưng đã thấy ko ổn.
> hiện tại đang tạm áp dụng hệ tỳ bi quanh dao, nhưng mỗi lần thay dao hay gãy dao cũng mất việc lắm.
> Các bác nghĩ hộ nếu có 1 máy nén áp cao cấp khí qua 4 lỗ trên 1 cái vòng thổi ép phôi xuống mặt bàn có ổn ko nhỉ ( thay vì vòng chứa bi tỳ ép phôi thì dùng khí ép, khi đó sẽ linh hoạt hơn nhiều) cái lo ngại là ko hiểu để ép như vậy áp lực cần bao nhiêu và nguồn nuôi...
> thank


Liệu có cảm biến độ cao mặt để nâng hạ dao bù trừ được không bác?
Cái vòng bi tì của bác thế nào mà khó thay dao? 
Vòng bi bắt chặt vào gá của spindle ạ?

----------


## Nam CNC

ai nói tấm đệm silicon nó không đều ??? hehehe gamo mày mua chưa ? tao từng mua tại tiệm thấy có 0.5mm nhưng không mua

do có tấm đệm silicon ở giữa che bít lổ hết nên tưới nguội vô tư nha , việc cắt đứt không bị hở khí thì đòi hỏi bàn máy phải chuẩn , gần như mọi điểm trên mặt bàn không được nhảy kim quá 2 vạch ( cái này em làm được ) như thế cắt đứt vẫn không cắt đứt được tấm silicon thì làm sao hở khí và bị phoi chui vào ???

việc tấm silicon không mua được mỏng thì chơi dao cầu to hơn như 8mm, 10mm thì tạo giác hút dễ hơn.

máy hút chân không thì chon máy hút mạnh dạt 0.8-1kg/cm2 thì khỏi lo , còn không thì mua van chuyển khí đẩy thành hút chân không thì dùng qua máy nén khí cũng vô tư mà , vẫn có thể đạt được 1kg/cm2 , hệ vaccum càng chuẩn thì lực hút càng mạnh.

Gà mờ , mày toàn hỏi chứ chưa làm thì nghiệm cái gì hết nhé , còn việc dán băng keo 2 mặt dính chặt quá thì dùng máy sấy nhiệt khò vào keo nó tự bung ra à. còn không thì rp7 nó cũng làm rã keo ra luôn. Tao có mua cuồn băng keo 2 mặt japan , bao dính , bao đều , giá 200K 1 cuồn , to chà bá , đủ làm mạch in cho mày cả tháng.

----------

Gamo, maxx.side, nhatson

----------


## Gamo

Hohoho, tao đập mày chết giờ, tao làm rồi mới nói à nha. Cái bàn chân ko thường, bị bằng cao su, khi mày gá đồ vào thì nó ko phẳng đâu do cao su nó lún xuống, đồ mày mỏng & to quá thì chính giữa cũng lõm xuống luôn, phay mấy cái đồ mỹ nghệ thì được chứ với tao là thấy mệt rồi

Mà tấm silicon 0.5mm mày nói ở đâu bán thế? Pp kẹp tấm silicon ở giữa 2 tấm nhôm thì chưa thử, chỉ sợ lực hút ko đủ nhưng có vẻ khả thi

Băng keo dính 2 mặt rồi khò nhiệt gỡ ra thì thà tao kẹp + pressure foot còn lẹ hơn :P Nhưng mà vụ máy khò thì hay  :Wink:

----------


## blacksky2411

> Hohoho, tao đập mày chết giờ, tao làm rồi mới nói à nha. Cái bàn chân ko thường, bị bằng cao su, khi mày gá đồ vào thì nó ko phẳng đâu do cao su nó lún xuống, đồ mày mỏng & to quá thì chính giữa cũng lõm xuống luôn, phay mấy cái đồ mỹ nghệ thì được chứ với tao là thấy mệt rồi
> 
> Mà tấm silicon 0.5mm mày nói ở đâu bán thế? Pp kẹp tấm silicon ở giữa 2 tấm nhôm thì chưa thử, chỉ sợ lực hút ko đủ nhưng có vẻ khả thi
> 
> Băng keo dính 2 mặt rồi khò nhiệt gỡ ra thì thà tao kẹp + pressure foot còn lẹ hơn :P Nhưng mà vụ máy khò thì hay


silicon tấm thì ra tiệm bán nhựa cây trên đường Nguyễn Chí Thanh gần ngã tưu tạ uyên, chỗ đó có ron silicon xốp chuyên cho chân không luôn.
thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## duonghoang

--- Hehe phay mạch in thì nói chung phải chính xác tí, vì mạch in một số ic dán chân nó rất nhỏ nên yêu cầu phôi phải phẳng, em cũng dùng băng keo 2 mặt thường thôi, rồi lấy đồng hồ so, chỗ cao thì gõ cho nó xuống sao cho khu vực phay Z ko lệch quá 5 vạch (0.05mm). Đa số là mạch em làm nhỏ <50x50 nên trong khu vực gia công Z lệch cũng ko bao nhiêu.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Ông duonghoang khéo tay quá! Con IC ông hàn tay luôn hả?

Hehe, thui trả tpoic lại cho chủ thớt... kéo topic lên cho hắn nhưng loãng topic quá, mất công hắn mắng vốn

----------


## vietnamcnc

Mất toi cái độ nhậu vì lão Ròm ngứa mồm!

@Râu: gá tấm nhôm 100 x100 cố định lên bàn máy dùng chính máy đó phay bề mặt phẳng làm tấm đế là xong, xung quanh nhớ làm mấy lỗ ta rô để kẹp. Băng keo 2 mặt dùng loại mỏng là OK (loại co cánh càng tốt

----------

duonghoang, Gamo

----------


## zinken2

cảm biến chưa dùng thử, còn bi tỳ lắp thẳng lên sp, nếu thay dao bằng khí nén thì ko nói làm gì chứ thay dao bằng cle thì hơi vướng

----------


## mtsy2009

> MS1-dao phay ngón hợp kim Phi 2 mm , chiều sâu cắt 4 mm , cán dao 6 mm ,tông dao 38 mm (có gạch bác Nam cnc )
> Ms2-dao phay ngón hợp kim Phi 3 mm , chiều sâu cắt 12 mm , cán dao 6 mm ,tông dao 38 mm (có gạch bác Nam cnc )
> Ms3-dao tiện lỗ hơp kim cnc .tổng dài như hình ,tiện được phi nhỏ nhất 5 mm .giá 200k không bao ship nhe các bác
> điện thoại em cùi bắt chụp ảnh không được nét ,gửi bài cũng lâu nên từ từ em up


Còn dao 3x12 không cho mình lấy 5 cái ( Thanh 01683942166 )

----------


## solero

Có đợt em làm tấm đồng mặt âm-ly sợ đến già luôn. Đồng dầy 1,5mm, xuất gần 20 đường dao đi cục bộ từng đường lấy Z tùy chỗ luôn.

----------


## GOHOME

> cảm biến chưa dùng thử, còn bi tỳ lắp thẳng lên sp, nếu thay dao bằng khí nén thì ko nói làm gì chứ thay dao bằng cle thì hơi vướng


Mình nghỉ phay pcb thì chạy máy router tiện hơn , làm hai ống lăn dạng như rulo tì đè xuống pcb bằng lò xo ( như phuộc xe ) thiết bị tì đè này ( dài bằng trục X luôn ) bắt vào trục Y nên sẻ di chuyển theo trục Y còn spindle phay trong phạm vi giữa hai trục rulo .

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, mà mấy cha ko phay mạch nhỏ như ông duonghoang thì lo gì, cứ mua tấm phíp loại tốt là nó đủ phẳng rồi, nẹp lại là xong (còn đương nhiên cái bàn phay phẳng bên dưới là phải có hé)

Một chiêu nữa là dùng dao góc bé, dao 10 độ, 15 độ chẳng hạn thì có sai số vài gem mạch vẫn ra đẹp như thường. Nhưng dùng dao góc bé thì phải thay dao thường xuyên, mất công

Đang tính test thử pressure foot giống ông này xem có khá ko?



Loại này thì chủ yếu để hút bụi nhưng có thể tham khảo cách chế để khỏi vướng dao



Đây là loại pressure foot bán ngoài thị trường

----------


## hungson1986

Bàn hút chân không của em như này. Em thấy hút rất chắc. Chi tiết nhỏ như quân cờ tướng với sức em kéo nó lên cũng không được. Sợ khi làm chi tiết nhỏ phải cắt đứt thì đúng là em phải dán thêm băng keo 2 mặt.

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, CKD, Ga con, Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

chụp vài tấm cho anh chổ gá dao để thay dao tự động anh học hỏi tí xíu , có Atc mà xài bán tự động chán quá.

----------


## hungson1986

Đây anh. Có 2 loại

----------

Gamo, Nam CNC

----------


## Gamo

Cái macro có ko bác?

----------


## hungson1986

Có nhé bác

----------


## GOHOME

> chạy cái dấu đồng này là nghề của tui , làm gì có cái dao nhỏ chạy chữ nhỏ , vậy em chạy cả cái chữ tầm 0.6mm , khoảng hở tầm 0.1mm vậy tìm đâu ra dao nhỏ 0.1mm mà chạy . Cứ lấy mấy con dao điêu khắc gỗ ra mà chạy , hay mua đúng con dao côn khắc kim loại mà chạy.
> 
> Chịu khó nghiên cứu phần mềm Type3 hay artcam là biết cái cách đi dao liền , khi dùng dao côn nó sẽ tự hiểu nét nhỏ đi cạn , nét to đi sâu , còn sâu bao nhiêu có thể tự giới hạn lại được. 
> 
> Trộm nghĩ là cái cần câu cơm nên không thể chia sẽ nhiều hơn , mong ae thông cảm.


Tks lảo Nam nhiều hôm nay làm đến đây rồi ngày mai lên phôi chạy thử .

----------


## hungson1986

Em cập nhật tí.
3x12x6x38 em còn 10 cái 
2x12x6x38 em còn 50 chú 
2x2.5x6x38 em còn 50 cái 
D3.05x6x6x38l em còn 50 cái 
D4.8x6x12x38 em còn 50 cái 
D3x2x6x38 em còn 50 cái 
D1x2x6x38 em còn 100 cái 
Em bán 50k trên 1 cái. Hàng hợp kim đài loan nhé các bác

----------


## saudau

Cho 4 cây 2x12x6 cụ ới. Cho lại sđt nhé. Bị mất tiêu òi.

----------

hungson1986

----------


## mylove299

Cho e gạch 7 cái 3x12x6x38 và 3 cái 2x12x6x38 nhé a. Cho em xin sdt nhé.

----------

hungson1986

----------


## hungson1986

Các bác cho em xin địa chỉ nhận hàng kèm sdt mai em gửi hàng nhé các bác. 
Thanks các bác nhiều

----------


## mylove299

> Các bác cho em xin địa chỉ nhận hàng kèm sdt mai em gửi hàng nhé các bác. 
> Thanks các bác nhiều


Bác cho xin Đt và TK em mới thanh toán được chứ bác nhỉ.

ĐC em là: Nguyễn Văn Minh
                Số 1 Võ Văn Ngân, Linh Chiểu, Thủ Đức -HCM ( Trường Đại học Sư Phạm Kỹ Thuật-HCM)
                 0938839394

----------


## occutit

Em lấy 3 cái 3x12x6 và 5 cái 2x12x6 nhé bác. 
26 Đặng THái Thân, P3, Đà Lạt
0934592468. Trần ĐÌnh Vũ
(Nhân viên giao hàng gọi trước 30 phút)

----------

hungson1986

----------


## phongvan

chúc thớt mua may bán đắt

----------


## hungson1986

Bác phong mua dao 1x6x6x38 thì pm em nhá

----------


## tranphong248

> Bác phong mua dao 1x6x6x38 thì pm em nhá


ok bác. Đã zalo nhá

----------

hungson1986

----------


## hungson1986

Em Có 2 loại kẹp phôi nhanh mới chưa sử dụng 
Loại to em bán 40k 1 cái. Có 18 cái 
Loại nhỏ em bán 25k 1 cái. Có 40 cái 
Em chỉ nhận gạch trên thớt của em. Em ko nhận gạch qua zalo cũng như điện thoại 
Và đây là hình ảnh em nó

----------


## hungson1986

Có 9 mũi tazo mới của đài loan chất liệu hss em bán 200k cho 9 cái. Giá chưa bao gồm phí ship nhé các bác

----------


## hung1706

Taro mũi ren mấy bác nhỉ. Nhiều số hay 1 số thôi vì em thấy bác show cây M4 ah

----------


## hungson1986

Thước kẹp mitutoyo 200mm mới full box của nhật bổn em bán 1800k

----------


## hungson1986

[QUOTE=hung1706;114697]Taro mũi ren mấy bác nhỉ. Nhiều số hay 1 số thôi vì em thấy bác show cây M4 ah[/QUOTKo
Có 1 số 9 cái thôi bác

----------


## hung1706

Okie bác để em cả lô 9 cây nhé  :Big Grin:

----------

hungson1986

----------


## hungson1986

Pame điện tử mitutoyo khoảng đo 0_25 mm cái mới chưa bóc hộp em bán 1400k. 1 cái Em bóc và dùng qua 2 lần em bán 1300k

----------


## hungson1986

> Okie bác để em cả lô 9 cây nhé


Nhận gạch bác. Em chụp ảnh bằng camera trước nên anh khó chụp. Camera sau nó đang đòi tiền em

----------


## hung1706

Bác cho em xin STK nhé, VCB càng tốt ạ. Bác ở SG thì gửi hàng qua em thanh toán cũng dc  :Big Grin:

----------


## hungson1986

> Bác cho em xin STK nhé, VCB càng tốt ạ. Bác ở SG thì gửi hàng qua em thanh toán cũng dc


Em ở hà nội nhé bác. Mai em gửi hàng sẽ SMS cho bác. Bác cho em xin luôn địa chỉ nhận hàng vào hòm thử 
Thanks bác

----------


## legiao

> Em cập nhật tí.
> 3x12x6x38 em còn 10 cái 
> 2x12x6x38 em còn 50 chú 
> 2x2.5x6x38 em còn 50 cái 
> D3.05x6x6x38l em còn 50 cái 
> D4.8x6x12x38 em còn 50 cái 
> D3x2x6x38 em còn 50 cái 
> D1x2x6x38 em còn 100 cái 
> Em bán 50k trên 1 cái. Hàng hợp kim đài loan nhé các bác


Cho 4 cây 2x12x6 bác ới ơi

----------


## hungson1986

> Cho 4 cây 2x12x6 bác ới ơi


OK. Thanks bác không biết trong hộp thư em còn lưu địa chỉ bác ko

----------


## legiao

Chuyển tiền vào đâu bác ơi.địa chỉ em nằm chử ký luôn cho tiện gd

----------


## Ga con

> Thước kẹp mitutoyo 200mm mới full box của nhật bổn em bán 1800k


Có cây nào 300mm không cụ.
Thước 200mm e có mấy cây rồi mà nhìn vẫn thèm, hic.
Thanks

----------


## hungson1986

> Có cây nào 300mm không cụ.
> Thước 200mm e có mấy cây rồi mà nhìn vẫn thèm, hic.
> Thanks


300mm mitutoyo chỉ có loại thước cơ thôi. Điện tử em không có

----------


## Ga con

Cây thước cơ còn ngon không cụ, cho em cái ảnh với giá nhé.

Thanks.

----------


## hungson1986

> Cây thước cơ còn ngon không cụ, cho em cái ảnh với giá nhé.
> 
> Thanks.


Em không có nhà nên không gửi ảnh được. Tối về em đăng ảnh gửi bác 
Thanks bác

----------

Ga con

----------


## Ga con

Hoặc cụ Zalo em cũng được, 0986.280.431, Phúc hnd.

Thanks.

----------


## legiao

chuyển rồi bác gửi dùm nhé

----------

hungson1986

----------


## hungson1986

> chuyển rồi bác gửi dùm nhé


Em gửi hàng rồi nhé 
Thanks bác

----------


## hungson1986

Hôm nay em mời các bác qua xem và giao lưu chiếc đồng hồ Dl 6300 cao tần mới nguyên hộp . Bác nào thích nghịch điện mà muốn thử cảm giác giật tê người thì chúng ta lại gặp nhau và giao lưu. Giá em bán 2000k cho em nó. Và đây là hình ảnh em nó

----------


## hungson1986

> Cây thước cơ còn ngon không cụ, cho em cái ảnh với giá nhé.
> 
> Thanks.


Cây thước cơ mitutoyo 300mm đã về với đội của bác

----------

Ga con

----------


## hung1706

Inbox em stk cụ ơi hehe

----------


## Hung rau

Mình lấy 4 mũi 3x12 và 1 mũi 1x2.5 nhé! Nhắn dùm stk nhé 0903065560

----------

hungson1986

----------


## Ga con

> Hôm nay em mời các bác qua xem và giao lưu chiếc đồng hồ Dl 6300 cao tần mới nguyên hộp . Bác nào thích nghịch điện mà muốn thử cảm giác giật tê người thì chúng ta lại gặp nhau và giao lưu. Giá em bán 2000k cho em nó. Và đây là hình ảnh em nó


Con này dành cho mấy ông đi công trình, đo độ cách điện của cáp điện/điều khiển.
Động vào giật cỡ 1000V là bật ngửa, hic.

Thanks.

----------


## hungson1986

Kẹp phôi nhanh Loại to 40k 1 cái Loại nhỏ 25k 1 cái vẫn còn nhé các bác 
Thanks

----------


## hungson1986

Thước cặp và pame đã bán. Món nào hết em xin phép xoá ảnh 
Thanks

----------


## hungson1986

Lên cho bác nào cần

----------


## puskinu

Haiz. Ko thấy sđt bác chủ. Bác còn dao 3 cán 6 2me cắt 12 dài 38 ko? E muốn lấy 5 con. Có j nt e vào số: 0969 024 013 nhé. Thanks

----------

